# Cover reveal for Heart Blade



## Juliana (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm pleased to finally be able to share the cover for my YA novel, *Heart Blade* (out February 14th). Art by Merilliza Chan.

There's a full cover reveal and exclusive excerpt here:
Cover reveal of Heart Blade by Juliana Spink Mills




 

It's already up for e-book preorder on Amazon; paperback goes on sale on release day.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 16, 2017)

And for anyone interested in seeing the full wraparound!


----------



## Nick B (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice! Looking forward to reading it. Good luck!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jan 16, 2017)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Juliana (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks Quell and TDZ!


----------



## Vaz (Jan 16, 2017)

Been teasing this for a while, its great to finally see it. Its a stunner. 

Looking forward to getting my paws on a copy.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 16, 2017)

Vaz said:


> Been teasing this for a while



Yes, sorry about that!!!


----------



## Dan Jones (Jan 16, 2017)

Yep, as I expected. It looks fantastic.

Bet what's inside ain't bad either.


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 16, 2017)

DG Jones said:


> Bet what's inside ain't bad either.



I read a draft a year or two back, and you're right, it ain't. I'm really not usually a YA reader, but I found it a pleasure.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 16, 2017)

DG Jones said:


> Bet what's inside ain't bad either.


 Thanks!



HareBrain said:


> I found it a pleasure


Aww. I have the best beta readers!


----------



## ralphkern (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Stuart Suffel (Jan 17, 2017)

Cool. So, cups of tea, eh...?


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 17, 2017)

Very nice. Good luck


----------



## Droflet (Jan 17, 2017)

Superb. All the very best of luck with the launch.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow, that's a fantastic cover, it really stands out.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jan 17, 2017)

Great Cover! Congrats!


----------



## johnnyjet (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice cover, Juliana!  Looking forward to the final product.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 17, 2017)

A big thank you to everyone! 



StuartSuffers said:


> Cool. So, cups of tea, eh...?


\

Tea is always good.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 18, 2017)

Fantastic cover, Juliana. Pre-ordered!

You're going to be such a diva now

***Ten white doves, Belgian chocolates and pink champagne***

I don't envy the publisher.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 18, 2017)

Gary Compton said:


> You're going to be such a diva now





That's me. Maybe I'll even make the kids do their own laundry!


----------



## Parson (Jan 20, 2017)

With that last reply, I've decided to pre-order a Fantasy?! .... You never know. I'm thinking of getting one for my daughter who seems to really love such books.


----------



## crystal haven (Jan 21, 2017)

I was lucky to be able to read an ARC of Heart Blade, Parson. I'm sure your daughter would really enjoy it.


----------

